# Road Master Project



## OMBAC-RAT (Dec 8, 2013)

Not sure if this is really a Road Master Project, but that's the frame, tank, forks & rack I'm starting with. I've been buying parts for almost a year now. For the most part I've just been buying parts that appeal to me. I took some pictures awhile back....






.......Since this time I've changed the frame among other things. Part of the reason for this was rookie mistakes or I just came across something I like better.

I finally had the rims and hubs laced up. I've put these on a rider to break them in, but this allowed me to finally start building the bike and figuring out how to get these parts together.  This is where I'm at as of this weekend......









.........

I'm going to put some skirt guards on it. I'll get pictures later. I have a set plus chain guard from an old Elgin, but I really don't like how the chain guard itself fits/looks. I plan to incorporate the skirt guards into one of the road master chain guards I've collected.

I still need a seat & I've got some accessories I've collected. I'll post those later as well.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Dec 8, 2013)

Love the handlebars,Thats going to look great when you get it all together.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 8, 2013)

Looks like a Shelginmaster! Some nice parts there from pre-war Shelby and Elgin and post war CWC. V/r Shawn


----------



## OMBAC-RAT (Dec 8, 2013)

*accessories*

I purchased a set of lights from a cabe member. They were thrashed, I don't know if they even worked....





I ride around the beach area a lot at night. I knew I needed brighter lights. I also wanted the blinking feature. The blinker just seems to be more visible at night. I had my electrical guy at work wire some 9 LED bike lights to so I could insert these into the housing. They now have a solid light, fast blink, slow blink and off...  





As of today they look like this....







I was going to open the top hole and add a colored reflector. I've since changed direction and I'm think about machining up an acrylic or polycarbonate post to plug the hole and hopefully get some of the internal light coming thru to get some color on top and seal the hole. I'm also leaning toward painting the light red to highlight the pinstriping on the fenders.


----------



## OMBAC-RAT (Dec 8, 2013)

*Lol*



Freqman1 said:


> Looks like a Shelginmaster! Some nice parts there from pre-war Shelby and Elgin and post war CWC. V/r Shawn




That's a good one. You are correct on those parts.  :o


----------



## jpromo (Dec 8, 2013)

Those are some pricey fenders for a custom!

I'm not much of a builder myself but the first thing my eye notices is that the straight leg of the Roadmaster rack detracts from the beautiful lines of the curved Shelby fender braces. I never thought of it before but I now figure that's why the Shelby racks with those fenders did not have legs! I don't mean to be a critic--just thought I'd share, and it looks great otherwise.

The color scheme of the fenders would look good on the whole bike, especially if you keep the violent redwall tires.


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 8, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> Looks like a Shelginmaster! Some nice parts there from pre-war Shelby and Elgin and post war CWC. V/r Shawn




Don't forget Schwinn- how 'bout a Shelginmasterwinn?

Darcie


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 8, 2013)

I am so sorry, but I cannot forever hold my peace...I do not approve of this marriage.
That fender set could do better or at least be dating someone the same age.
Chris


----------



## dougfisk (Dec 8, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> i am so sorry, but i cannot forever hold my peace...i do not approve of this marriage.
> That fender set could do better or at least be dating someone the same age.
> Chris




lol  +1


----------



## OMBAC-RAT (Dec 9, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> I am so sorry, but I cannot forever hold my peace...I do not approve of this marriage.
> That fender set could do better or at least be dating someone the same age.
> Chris




Yes, I figured I'd get that response. That's part of the reason I waited so long to post anything on it. The thing is.... I bought the parts and I'm gonna have fun with what I bought.

Yes the fenders were not cheap, and I really like them. It is a little busy, but I like it so far.

And, yes, I plan on working the color scheme off the fenders.


----------



## mike j (Dec 9, 2013)

Looks like a lot of fun. As in any work in progress, subject to change as it goes along. In any event ,the outcome will sure to be a great cruiser. Good luck with it.


----------



## Boris (Dec 9, 2013)

I like the concept of mixing and matching parts that you like to make a bike that suits you. It's your bike and if your having fun with it, that's what counts. Some people are going to like it and some aren't.


----------



## dougfisk (Dec 9, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> I like the concept of mixing and matching parts that you like to make a bike that suits you. It's your bike and if your having fun with it, that's what counts. Some people are going to like it and some aren't.




It's all in good fun... both the building *and* the cracking-wise...


----------



## Boris (Dec 9, 2013)

dougfisk said:


> It's all in good fun... both the building *and* the cracking-wise...




I know, I wasn't getting down on anyone.  Besides, I think I'd be just about the last person to get down on anyone for cracking-wise.


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 9, 2013)

I have always thought it would be fun mixing and matching some of my favorite bike's parts...like love the art deco rack on a Murray etc,...but I know I would not be happy with it when it was done- I am just too much of a purist at heart, it would bug me  

You could always take it back apart and build it/them correctly in the future, as long as you aren't cutting/altering/trimming for fit.

Darcie


----------



## OMBAC-RAT (Dec 9, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> I have always thought it would be fun mixing and matching some of my favorite bike's parts...like love the art deco rack on a Murray etc,...but I know I would not be happy with it when it was done- I am just too much of a purist at heart, it would bug me
> 
> You could always take it back apart and build it/them correctly in the future, as long as you aren't cutting/altering/trimming for fit.
> 
> Darcie




I just want to do something fun and different. I have the 51' Monark and my girlfriends 41' Western Flyer that are pretty close to all original. I have a Twin Flex I would like to take to as original as I can get it. I've also got an old Elgin I'd like to find correct parts for. Everything I have is a rider and there is no intent to "show" any of my bikes. They're not decorations for a shop. They are meant to be used and used a lot! 

The fenders, although beautiful, have a lot of extra holes in them. I was told this upon purchase and I told the seller my plans for them. I told him if he was uncomfortable with my intent I would understand if he changed his mind on the sale. 

The Schwinn kickback is something I really like. I've modified the hub to accommodate the the skip tooth. I've done this twice now and love the results.I really like have the gearing option while riding. My Monark has the ND Triplspeed, but I find I really only need two speeds.

This project is something with a little character. It may be bad character, but sometimes staying within the lines is boring. Just my opinion though.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Dec 9, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> I like the concept of mixing and matching parts that you like to make a bike that suits you. It's your bike and if your having fun with it, that's what counts. Some people are going to like it and some aren't.




I could not have said it any better.


----------



## vincev (Dec 10, 2013)

Everyone should have bikes that are a window to their personality.The bike that reflects you.


----------



## Boris (Dec 10, 2013)

vincev said:


> Everyone should have bikes that are a window to their personality.The bike that reflects you.




This from a guy that casts no reflection????


----------



## bellatory (Dec 20, 2013)

Loved your work so far. Good luck finishing it.


----------



## Muleman121 (Jan 11, 2014)

*Build*

Hey Keith,
  This is Cary; 
    Sorry you didn't make it to the last coaster ride. We will be down at Mission Bay on Mon the 13th. Hope you and your girl can make it.
   We will be at the next Coaster ride also. That will be on Feb 2nd. 
      Like your bike and all you are doing with it. I am jealous of those fenders and rack!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I will ride the Huffman rat bike cause its a good rider and cool too!
   Hope to see ya'll soon.
    Cary and Jackie


----------



## OMBAC-RAT (Jan 14, 2014)

*Hey*

Hey Cary,
I have yet to make it up to a coaster ride. Something always seems to pop up. This past weekend I had to make an unexpected trip to Borrego Springs. I missed Monday as well. Some people have to work    Looking at a nice Friday ride though. With the Santa Ana coming through the temperature should be around 80 on Friday on the boardwalk. I just picked up a nice Brookes seat for this project. I'd like to take it for its first test ride.
Keith


----------



## Tin machine (Jan 14, 2014)

*wow !! what a ride*

great idea on a awesome build !! love it


----------



## OMBAC-RAT (Jan 19, 2014)

*First time out*

Added a seat and chain guard. Dialed in a couple things here & there and took her out for her first ride. I took this photo yesterday. I really like the way this one rides. I'd have to place it in the Cadillac category. 
Next step, as time & money permit, is to strip it down and give her a proper painting and hopefully new chrome.


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Jan 19, 2014)

*Pretty!*

I like that! Let me know if you want to sell the skirt guards! I'd love an old set for my 1983 cruiser I'm working on.


----------



## Muleman121 (Jan 19, 2014)

*Your ride came out great!*

That's a great shot with the coaster in the background.  You have a great creative streak. Will PM ya on some possible ride date in SD.


----------

